# HVLS High Velocity Low Speed fans



## cda (Oct 2, 2012)

does anyone have the wording out of NFPA 13 2013, they can post, that deals with the design if you have:::

HVLS High Velocity Low Speed fans


----------



## beach (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you talking about "Big *** Fans"? This may help...... http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/pdf/research/hvls.pdf

Edit #1 Interesting.... it automatically put asterisks on ***.........)

Edit #2 I guess you can't use dollar signs either....


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2012)

beach said:
			
		

> Are you talking about "Big *** Fans"? This may help...... http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/pdf/research/hvls.pdfEdit #1 Interesting.... it automatically put asterisks on ***.........)
> 
> Edit #2 I guess you can't use dollar signs either....


thanks I found that.

Was looking for the wording in nfpa 13 the 2013 edtion


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2012)

found it

not word for word

1. max 24 foot fan

2. centered between for sprinklers.

3. fan to be minimum 3 feet below sprinkler.

4. shut off upon water flow


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 2, 2012)

Here you go CDA:

From NFPA 13, 2013 Edition





> *11.1.7* High Volume Low Speed (HVLS) Fans.* The installation of (HVLS) fans in buildings equipped with sprinklers, including ESFR, shall comply with the following:
> 
> (1) The maximum fan diameter shall be 24 ft (7.3.m)
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks.......


----------

